# Kontakt Keyswitch sending CC instead of Note Number.



## Softmo06004 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,
I would like to find a simple way to send CC only using Keyboard Notes ( Keyswitch) on a simple keyboard (i use Akai LPK 25 only for "keyswitching"). The Only reason is that I'm tired of having to rewind on my song to get the correct Articulation when i'm working with Kontakt on Logic X.
Some system exist like Spitfire with their UACC system (all programs are "pre assigned" on CC32 with different value from 0 to 127...for exemple Legato is cc32 value 1...etc).
The main issue of that "system" is that you have to "re assign" each time the correct value depending on the program you want to get and you can't in a simple keyboard, assign CC XX-Value XX to notes in the same octave ( Often from C-2 to...note X).
Maybe a script for Kontakt exist to assign C-2 to CC 32-value X---C#-2 to CC32-Value X..and so on. hum?
Best.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 14, 2014)

You can do something like that with the Transformer multiscript already.


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 14, 2014)

The transformer in Logic? It would be great and I have thought about this solution. It would be the best way for both Kontakt, East West...etc.
But in this case, i have to reassign first the right note to the right CC value on Transformer and in Kontakt, the right CC to the right articulation...lot of job..lol. It would be "more fun" to do that only on Kontakt.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 14, 2014)

No, the Transformer multiscript in Kontakt.


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 14, 2014)

If you talk about the Transformer Multiscript, you can change a Note to a CC but there is a biiiig Issue, if the key range start to min C-2 to C-1 for exemple, then you can't assign the value that you want. C-2 would be CC32-Value0---C#-2 would be CC32-value 1 and so on...grrr...


----------



## mk282 (Feb 14, 2014)

Should be relatively easy changing that script to fit what you want to do though.


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oulla...you can't imagine how stupid am I...
But thank you for your answers, it is very kind of you!!!!
I'm gonna try.
Best


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 14, 2014)

Infact, even if i use the Multiscript "Note number to CC", Kontakt still sending note to Logic and the problem stay the same. I would like that Logic record CC from Kontakt and sent back CC to Kontakt when i read my song to always read the right articulation in the right place without having to rewind on my song to get the correct Articulation. When you have 80 tracks of Orchestral Stuff, it is a real nightmare. You have to go to the last keyswitch and often, depending on tracks, they are not in the same place.
Only the transformer in Logic seem to be the good solution but, so complicated for me.... If someone can help.
Best.


----------



## Raptor4 (Feb 15, 2014)

Softmo06004 @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Only the transformer in Logic seem to be the good solution but, so complicated for me.... If someone can help.


No problem. Have a look at the image attachment. I have patched a Transformer between the Physical Input and the Sequencer (it's Logic 5 for PC cause I'm away of my Mac right now). I have assigned C1 as key switch which is transformed into CC20 - you can change these settings according your needs.
Regards
____________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ooh thank You, it's very kind of you.
Infact i already done such "environment" but in this case (considering your image), i only can transform Note to CC xx (CC20 in your exemple). But i need to transform notes to CC 32 and Value 0 to 127 ( For exemple CC32 Value 1 = Legato) so i need one more information to give in the transformer...
To be very clear, it would be great for all of us, working with Kontakt, to assign notes between C-2 to C-1 (for exemple) and sending instead of notes, CC value ( CC32 for example ) with value between 0 to 127 to get the right articulation. Why CC instead of a note? Because CC value are sent continuously from your DAW ( Logic in my case) to Kontak so we don't have to rewind to get the right articulation. 
The second problem is to attribute CC value to notes that are next to each other ( in the same octave, in my exemple, from C-2 to C-1).
So sometime, you may need to assign C-2 to CC32 Value1 and C#-2 to CC32 Value 40...and so on...
So depending on your Libray, it would be fabulous to assign any CC XX value XX to any note...Ouf, need to go to bed....


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 15, 2014)

Spitfire give us a good exemple of what i m trying to do but i would like to do that not with a specific controller or an ipad ( which is not for me a pianisitic way to play with..i prefer a little keyboard).
Here is a copy of the Spitfire site : 
" When selecting “Articulation Locked To UACC” you disable what we believe to be the soon-outdated keyswitch method of articulation selection. In favour of UACC which defaults to channel #32 (change this by right-clicking the CC slider next to the padlock). This then gives you the option of using a MIDI controller to select articulations based on the list below. We recommend a switch based controller or an iPad app. Alternatively simply dial in event or automation data on your DAW. The latter will give you the ability of always being on the correct articulation, even if you haven’t rolled your sequence back before the midi event.
This list is a work-in-progress and we look to users and other developers to finalise it.
CC32 Value 1 for Longs (vib xFade CC21)
CC32 Value 2 for Longs con sord
and so on....
Value 3 Longs alternate mute
Value 4 Longs sul pont
Value 5 Longs con sord sul pont
6 Longs sul tasto
7 Longs flautando
8 Longs (artificial) harmonics
9 Longs SUL lowest string
10 Longs sul pont heavy distorted
11 Longs Cuivre (brass only)
12 Longs vib13 Longs flutter
14 Longs hollow (flutes only)
15 Longs overblow (flutes only)
16 Longs overblow flutter (flutes only)
17 Longs Mariachi (if separated off)
21 Legato
22 Legato con sord
23 Legato SUL lowest string
24 Legato half section
25 Legato half section con sord
26 Legato sul pont
27 Legato fast run (if separate patch)
28 Legato flautando
29 Legato harmonics
41 Spiccato (strings only)
42 Shorts spiccato
43 Staccato
44 Staccato dig
45 Spiccato con sord
46 Feathered spiccato
47 Staccatissimo
48 Tenuto shorts
49 Marcato shorts
50 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW??
51 Staccatissimo con sord
52 Tenuto shorts con sord
53 Marcato shorts con sord
54 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW?? con sord
55 Staccatissimo con sord ALT
56 Tenuto shorts con sord ALT
57 Marcato shorts con sord ALT
58 Combined shorts via velocity, with dyn on MW?? con sord ALT
61 Pizzicato
62 Pizz Bartok
63 Col legno battuto
71 Trills min 2nd
72 Trills maj 2nd
73 Trills min 3rd
74 Trills maj 3rd
75 Trills perf 4th
81 Trems – unmeasured
82 Trems – unmeasured con sord
83 Trems – unmeasured sul pont
84 Trems – unmeasured con sord sul pont
85 Trems – measured 180 bpm
86 Trems – measured 150 bpm
87 Trems – measured 120 bpm
88 Trems – measured TM 180 bpm (time machine)
89 Trems – measured TM 150 bpm (time machine)
90 Trems – measured TM 120 bpm (time machine)
91 Double tonguing
92 Triple tonguing
93 Quad tonguing
94 Double tonguing con sord
95 Triple tonguing con sord
96 Quad tonguing con sord
111 FX 1
112 FX 2
113 FX 3
114 FX 4
115 FX 5
116 FX 6
117 FX 7
118 FX 8
119 FX 9
120 FX 10
121 Disco falls
122 Rips
123 Falls
124 Rips con sord
125 Falls con sord


----------



## Raptor4 (Feb 15, 2014)

You need a Transformer Mapper. Have a look at the example below.
1. The "Inside" (C-2 - D#-2) is the Condition - you can assign something different.
2. The Data Byte 1 Operation is CC32 according to your requirements.
3. The Data Byte 2 (Values) Operation is set to "Use Map". Click the "Init" Button below to initialize the default map 0-127. Click the 3rd (right black) line to make the diagonal as shown, to be able to transform the Note numbers into CC values. 
4. Use the"Mapped to" boxes to map the values you need.
*Edit*: Yesterday I had a little mistake in my Photoshop image indications - I added "CC" index instead of "Val.". I replaced the image below with proper indication.
__________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## Softmo06004 (Feb 16, 2014)

You'r a genius. If i could i would buy you a wonderful bottle of french wine...
Thank you very much.!!! I was so near to find but, without you i would never find it.
I hope many of them would be interested of this method, infact i wonder why no one use this method...
Thank you!!!
Best..


----------



## Raptor4 (Feb 17, 2014)

Softmo06004 @ Sun Feb 16 said:


> infact i wonder why no one use this method...


Because the guys are scared from the Logic Environment and do not pay an attention to learn it in depth. It's the Logic power . Regarding the French wine - lol :shock: ! You will give it to me when I come to France - I guess it will be soon...
Regards
____________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------

